# Jujutsu Michigan



## wowzer77 (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok, I've been through a few school locators and havent found a thing so far, so does anyone know of a Japanese Jujutsu school in southeastern Michigan or around Toledo maybe?  Note that I'm not looking for Judo, but if the school teaches both thats cool too...


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 7, 2006)

Dude, what city exactly in MI? There are a few people who might be able to help you.

Also, I will assume Japanese style?


----------



## wowzer77 (Aug 10, 2006)

hmm anywhere near detroit, monroe, ann arbor, toledo, ect..


----------



## Haze (Aug 10, 2006)

wowzer77 said:
			
		

> hmm anywhere near detroit, monroe, ann arbor, toledo, ect..



Judan Judo
PO Box 50536
Toledo, OH 43605
United States

Phone	419-726-8388


----------



## wowzer77 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## rocketrich (Sep 25, 2006)

Eastpointe Judo-Jujitsu Club
Judo, Jujitsu
23440 Gratiot Ave.
Eastpointe, Michigan 48021 U.S.A.
(586) 823-5281 (810) 397-6329
William Consiglio Sensei
ConsiglioShihan@hotmail.com


Genyokan Dojo
749 Airport Boulevard Suite 4
Ann Arbor, MI 48108
(734) 662-4686
This is the dojo that my instructor was from.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Oct 6, 2006)

Look around on the net for a guy named Mark Tripp. I haven't talked to him in years so I'm not sure he is still there, but if he is, he is worth checking out.

Take care,

Mark J.


----------



## KOROHO (Nov 4, 2006)

wowzer77 said:


> Ok, I've been through a few school locators and havent found a thing so far, so does anyone know of a Japanese Jujutsu school in southeastern Michigan or around Toledo maybe? Note that I'm not looking for Judo, but if the school teaches both thats cool too...



Donnelly's USA Martial Arts in Toledo.  Actually Holland.  I believe the Jujutsu teacher Gray Sensei lives near Detroit.

www.aikitol.com

They offer an excellent Jujutsu class plus Aikido and Karate.
I used to do both Jujutsu and Aikido there.  This is one of the finest dojos I have seen in a very long time.


----------

